# Need info about AmeriCare Ambulance and drug testing



## ParamedicLifeEZ (Jan 29, 2017)

OK so before I start let me make it clear, I do not do any drugs---not even OTC or Prescription. I just need to know if AmeriCare Ambulance draws blood for drug testing. I hate blood draws. I don't mind other peoples blood, I just hate needles going into my arm.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2017)

Most places do a pre-employment urine, either 5 or 12 panel. It's a cheap, quick screen. Post accident will probably require a blood draw and a urine. 

If you don't like needles, you'll have a hard time with EMS. Between vaccines or titers and a PPD each year, you're in trouble.

I'd rather have a straight stick blood draw than a gram of Rocephin any day. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## ParamedicLifeEZ (Jan 29, 2017)

OK thank you. I have no problem with vaccines but blood draws get me. Oh well, we all gotta do it someday anyways.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 29, 2017)

I didn't know they were still around. I don't think they did one when I was hired. Typically most companies won't resort to blood draws unless you fail a urinalysis. 

Also, how do you feel about annual/ bi-annual TB skin tests?


----------



## ParamedicLifeEZ (Jan 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> I didn't know they were still around. I don't think they did one when I was hired. Typically most companies won't resort to blood draws unless you fail a urinalysis.
> 
> Also, how do you feel about annual/ bi-annual TB skin tests?



I don't mind at all. TB tests are nothing. I hate the big needle sucking out my blood.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah I'm not personally aware of any companies that routinely do invasive blood tests for routine drug screens, even the Army and when I worked as an AO for a Fire Dept where such things are zero tolerance it was all just urinalysis unless you give them a reason to do blood draws.


----------



## ParamedicLifeEZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah I'm not personally aware of any companies that routinely do invasive blood tests for routine drug screens, even the Army and when I worked as an AO for a Fire Dept where such things are zero tolerance it was all just urinalysis unless you give them a reason to do blood draws.


Thank you. Thats good to know.


----------



## NPO (Jan 30, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Also, how do you feel about annual/ bi-annual TB skin tests?



Personally, I prefer the blood draw TB test. But I guess the OP does not.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptCanadia (Feb 3, 2017)

I used to work for AmeriCare, they do a urinalysis at a chiropractic place. The hiring process is quick and easy. And yes, AmeriCare does still exist under that name, they are just currently owned by Ambulnz.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

Same diff, different paint schemes.


----------



## CaptCanadia (Feb 3, 2017)

Still completely seperate policy, rules and regulations, dispatch, uniform, and scheduling. If you didn't tell an AmeriCare employee they are owned by Ambulnz they wouldn't know. Weird I know..


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

I worked there too, for a very brief stint. A few months of my life I won't ever get back. It even gave me a sense of respect and gratitude towards the notorious "evil empire".  There's hardly any difference with the gazillion fly by nights down there; these two are no different.

It led me to greener pastures, literally, this year has yielded greener pastures than the years past, but per my norm, I digress...


----------



## CaptCanadia (Feb 3, 2017)

I must agree with you, that time in my life is rather...gone. Glad my stint there is over! However to OP, not to scare you out of this employment, as you will still get good patient contact and will be compensated rather well (up there for the highest compensation for LA county). If you are new, enjoy this as a learning opportunity both as looking for employment in EMS and with patient care. Best of luck to you!


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

Idk, I smell a "KCC" thread hijack...

@NPO, @CodeBru1984, @gonefishing what's say y'all?


----------



## NPO (Feb 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Idk, I smell a "KCC" thread hijack...
> 
> @NPO, @CodeBru1984, @gonefishing what's say y'all?


Agreed. 

I've never worked there so my experience is limited to here-say, but I worked with a medic who quit because he couldn't stand being a medic, working as an EMT, crapped on by Fire, and staging on TCs because the big red truck wasn't on scene yet.

But can't confirm. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 3, 2017)

Americare is now owned by the same group that owns Ambulanz.   Listen your just starting out, if your looking at just becoming a fireman, enjoy your miserable time doing dialysis and psych transfers.  If you want to stick around LA county go the majors
AMR
CARE
SCHAEFER
MCCORMICK 
If you can move and want to do REAL ems,
Kern county at Hall Ambulance where they will pay you and pay for your paramedic school.
You'll also get to be a real emt not a gurney jockey.
Amr san bernardino and riverside  countys are also great places.  Be better than a fire jock passing his time waiting for that 1 in a 1000 spot in line to ride big red.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptCanadia (Feb 3, 2017)

Can confirm ^^ However as a medic you will only be running IFT BLS, sorry. Did not realize OP is a medic.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 3, 2017)

CaptCanadia said:


> Can confirm ^^ However as a medic you will only be running IFT BLS, sorry. Did not realize OP is a medic.


If hes a medic than yes.  Just a glorified emt with a monitor running psychs, dialysis and bls.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep, easiest medic money one can make. Mind numbing psych transfers and the occasional "ALS" IFT. They did pay generously and the checks never bounced on me, so there's that.

Either way, I'll let the other Pirates of the KCC entice the OP as to why and where there are definitely greener pastures without wasting thier time further, you too @CaptCanadia.


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 3, 2017)

To the OP, I spent 10 years of my career in LA county.  Granted my sensi VentMonkey alot longer than I, heed the warning and stay clear.  You want to use your medic skills head to Kern.  Cheap living, good pay, good people, great boss.  If its mind numbing and loss of skills you seek, go to LA county.  The land of mother may I. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 10, 2017)

I spent a year in a similar not to be named Southern Ca county with similar protocols as that of LACo. Best decision I made was making the move north.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 10, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I spent a year in a similar not to be named Southern Ca county with similar protocols as that of LACo. Best decision I made was making the move north.


That's it?! _That's_ your hijack??! Well I guess piracy doesn't suit all of us well (I kid).


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 10, 2017)

We all know what you mean by "North" LOL or atleast I know.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> That's it?! _That's_ your hijack??! Well I guess piracy doesn't suit all of us well (I kid).
> View attachment 3511



Hahaha, I'm exhausted. Seriously though. You want greener grasses, and better opportunities... I'd strongly suggest looking into other EMS systems outside of LACo. Rumor has it that Kern Co is a pretty fun place to play!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 10, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Hahaha, I'm exhausted. Seriously though. You want greener grasses, and better opportunities... I'd strongly suggest looking into other EMS systems outside of LACo. Rumor has it that Kern Co is a pretty fun place to play!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, check out vent! lol





Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Feb 10, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Rumor has it that Kern Co is a pretty fun place to play!



Can confirm. 
9/10 would paramedic again. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 19, 2017)

Completely off topic but I was curious as to how long each service bar represents as far as Years employed?


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 19, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> Completely off topic but I was curious as to how long each service bar represents as far as Years employed?


Are you asking about Hall or AmeriCare?

Lol, even I've gotten lost in this thread; in a parallel universe if you will...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


>



I think he's referring to the 5 year stripe, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 19, 2017)

Woodtownemt said:


> Completely off topic but I was curious as to how long each service bar represents as far as Years employed?





CodeBru1984 said:


> I think he's referring to the 5 year stripe, etc.


Well then, this. One for every 5 years, and they can get ridiculously endless looking. 

At 5 years you also get a "years of service" namebar, at 10 you get two shiny stars to wear on your collar. Other prizes are given annually for every 5 years, look it up, too lazy to search myself.


----------

